# Mainboard Einbau Fragen!



## Renngugug (30. Juni 2004)

Ich kauf mir demnächst ein neues Mainboard nämlich das hier: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a51858.html
Ich hab mich für dieses Board entschieden, weil es sehr günstig ist und gute overclocking Eigenschaften bieten soll. Ich hab aber noch ein paar Fragen bevor ich das Mainboard bestelle:
1. Wie lange braucht man, um das neue Board einzubauen und das Alte auszubauen, ist es schwierig das Mainboard zu wechseln und muss ich dabei was beachten?
2. Wie bekomme ich die alten Mainboard Treiber meines MSI Boards mit VIA KT 400 A runter?
3. Muss man nach dem Einbau des Mainboards was beachten?
4. Muss man es installieren oder so?
5. Kann ich nach dem Einbau des Boards gleich das BIOS des neuen Boards aufrufen?
6.Kann mir sonst noch wer Tipps geben für den Einbau? 
7.Was brauche ich für Werkzeug dazu? (Wärmeleitpaste oder so?)

Kann es möglich sein das dieses Board den Multiplikator bei Bartons und T-Breds automatisch freischaltet, wie hier:  http://www.rage3d.de/test.php?go=test&nr=0000006 beschrieben?

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus!

Mfg Renngugug


----------



## Piccolo676 (30. Juni 2004)

Renngugug am 30.06.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf mir demnächst ein neues Mainboard nämlich das hier: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a51858.html
> Ich hab mich für dieses Board entschieden, weil es sehr günstig ist und gute overclocking Eigenschaften bieten soll. Ich hab aber noch ein paar Fragen bevor ich das Mainboard bestelle:
> 1. Wie lange braucht man, um das neue Board einzubauen und das Alte auszubauen, ist es schwierig das Mainboard zu wechseln und muss ich dabei was beachten?
> 2. Wie bekomme ich die alten Mainboard Treiber meines MSI Boards mit VIA KT 400 A runter?
> ...



1. je nach handwerklicher Begabung. die abstandhalter nicht vergsessen.
2. du solltest nach nem mainboard wechsel windows neu installieren, vorallem wenn du den Chipsatz wechselst, wie du jetzt von VIA auf Nvidia
3.  fällt mir grad nichts ein
4. außer den treibern brauchst eigentlich nix
5. ja
6. lass dir zeit und lies das Handbuch
7. schraubenzieher, vielleicht ne Pinzette für mögliche jumper. bevor du was machst ne heizung anfassen, oder ein antistatik-Armband benutzen


----------



## Guldidi (30. Juni 2004)

Renngugug am 30.06.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kauf mir demnächst ein neues Mainboard nämlich das hier: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a51858.html
> Ich hab mich für dieses Board entschieden, weil es sehr günstig ist und gute overclocking Eigenschaften bieten soll. Ich hab aber noch ein paar Fragen bevor ich das Mainboard bestelle:
> 1. Wie lange braucht man, um das neue Board einzubauen und das Alte auszubauen, ist es schwierig das Mainboard zu wechseln und muss ich dabei was beachten?
> 2. Wie bekomme ich die alten Mainboard Treiber meines MSI Boards mit VIA KT 400 A runter?
> ...




Hiho!

Also:

1) Für den Einbau wirst du nicht so lange brauchen! ICh brauch dafür ca 30 Minuten, und bin aber nicht so geübt darin!

2) Wenn du das Mainboard tauschst, dann musst du den PC sowieso neu aufsetzen (formatieren) , so dass du die alten Treiber nicht deinstallieren brauchst.

3) Ja, du solltest halt darauf achten, dass die Kabel richtig liegen (nicht engeklemmt odder so), und alles gut verschraubt ist!

4) Ja, das musst du installieren! Die Treiber-CD legst du einfach ein, nachdem du den PC neu aufgesetzt hast und Windows gestartet hast! Der Rest geht wie von selbst! (also mach es so, als würdest du ein Game installieren)

5) Ja

6) Ja, bau den Prozessor+ Kühler auf das Mainboard bevor du das Manboard in das Gehäuse setzt! geht viel einfacher! Pass beim Aufbau halt auf, dass du keine Dioden oder so umbiegst!

6) Nen Schraubenzieher, Wärmeleitpaste beim Prozessor erneuern, IDE-Kabel (wenn nicht vorhanden)


so, noch Fragen?

THX


----------



## Killtech (30. Juni 2004)

Hi!



> 1. Wie lange braucht man, um das neue Board einzubauen und das Alte auszubauen, ist es schwierig das Mainboard zu wechseln und muss ich dabei was beachten?



Je nach Geschicklichkeit und Übersicht, dauert es eine kleine Weile. Du musst erstmal die CPU samt Kühler ausbauen und dann erst das Mainboard entfernen. Anschließend musst du die Abstandhalter eventuell neu anordnen und das neue Board draufsezten. Dabei solltest du es sehr vorsichtig und genau mit den Bohrungen auf die Abstandhalter sezten, da es ansonsten zu Kratzern und Beschädigungen am Mainboard kommen kann.



> 2. Wie bekomme ich die alten Mainboard Treiber meines MSI Boards mit VIA KT 400 A runter?



Systemsteuerung => Software => den entsprechenden Eintrag wählen => Deinstallieren



> 3. Muss man nach dem Einbau des Mainboards was beachten?



Nach einem Mainboard bzw. Chipsatzwechsel ist es sehr empfehlenswert das komplette Betriebssystem neu aufzusetzen, da es ansonsten schnell zu Instabilitäten und Abstürzen kommen kann.



> 4. Muss man es installieren oder so?



Wie bei allen anderen Mainboards auch, musst du die Treiber dafür installieren. Den aktuellsten findest du z.B. auf der offiziellen Seite von Nvidia. 



> 5. Kann ich nach dem Einbau des Boards gleich das BIOS des neuen Boards aufrufen?



Ja!



> 6.Kann mir sonst noch wer Tipps geben für den Einbau?


Um sich die Sache zu erleichtern, sollte die CPU und der Kühler vor dem Einbau des neuen Boards in das Gehäuse vorinstalliert werden.



> 7.Was brauche ich für Werkzeug dazu? (Wärmeleitpaste oder so?)



Einen Schraubenzieher (meist Kreuz) und Wärmeleitpaste.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Burgundy (30. Juni 2004)

Killtech am 30.06.2004 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube es wurde alles gesagt.
Aber @ Killtech - baust du deine CPU und Kühler tatsächlich erst ein wenn das Board schon im Gehäuse montiert ist?
Das habe ich auch mal versucht,aber nachdem ich wegen der enge mit dem Schraubendreher,von der Kühlerhalterung,abgerutscht bin und dadurch beinahe mein Board gehimmelt hätte,bau ichs lieber aus oder vorher drauf.Und ich hab schon nen CS 601,was ja ein bißchen mehr Platz hatt.

Deshalb empfehle ich die auch die CPU und denn Kühler vorher zu montieren.


----------



## Killtech (30. Juni 2004)

Burgundy am 30.06.2004 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wurde alles gesagt.
> Aber @ Killtech - baust du deine CPU und Kühler tatsächlich erst ein wenn das Board schon im Gehäuse montiert ist?
> Das habe ich auch mal versucht,aber nachdem ich wegen der enge mit dem Schraubendreher,von der Kühlerhalterung,abgerutscht bin und dadurch beinahe mein Board gehimmelt hätte,bau ichs lieber aus oder vorher drauf.Und ich hab schon nen CS 601,was ja ein bißchen mehr Platz hatt.
> 
> Deshalb empfehle ich die auch die CPU und denn Kühler vorher zu montieren.



Schau mal auf den Text, der unter dem Punkt 6. steht! 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2004)

Killtech am 30.06.2004 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Burgundy am 30.06.2004 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt auch gehäuse, bei denen man das board auch inkl bereis drinsteckenden karten rein und rauschieben kann, obwohl es schon festgeschraubt ist (mainboard-schlitten).


noch ein wichtiger punkt zu den abstandhaltern (falls das nicht schon gesagt wurde):

- nicht so feste zudrehen, wie möglich, die gefahr besteht, dass man die schrauben SO festdreht, dass es risse an den bohrstellen gibt, die sich ausweiten können. "handfest" reicht völlig aus, insbesondere, wenn man nicht 2 mal die woche den PC transportiert...

- nur abstandhalter da einschrauben, wo das board auch bohrlöcher hat! ich kenne einen fall, wo jemand einfach überall da abstandhalter reinschraubte, wo das gehäuse auch passende bohrlöcher hatte. als der dann das board draufsetzte bekam es natürlich auch kontakt an stellen ohne bohrlöcher => leitungen zerkrazt, kurzschlüsse.



und ganz allgemein: vor dem ein/ausbau stecker raus, sich erden (zB kurz an wasserhahn packen)


----------



## Renngugug (30. Juni 2004)

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten! 
Ich baue also das neue Mainboard ein und dann installiere ich praktisch die neuesten Treiber und es geht! Eine Neuinstallation Windows ist zwar nicht erforderlich aber Vorteilhaft! Richtig?

Nur das mit den Bohrungen und den Abstandshaltern kapier ich nicht. Muss ich gleich ein Loch reinbohren wenn ich das Board krieg oder was    ?
Und was ist mit den Abstandshalter?

Ist das Board, das ich mir ausgesucht habe ( Abit NF7) gut oder schlecht oder besser gesagt was haltet ihr davon?
Kann es wirklich sein, dass bei diesem Board der Multiplikator automatisch freigeschaltet ist (wie unter dem Rage LINK erwähnt) ?

Muss man nach dem Einbau des Boards beim ersten Start das BIOS zwingend aufrufen, um Settings zu verändern oder kann man zuvor gemütlich ein Game zocken und dann die Einstellungen vornehmen?

Es muss auch nur die linke Gehäusewand abmontiert werden um das neue Mainboard einzusetzen, oder? 
Wie kann ich überzeugt sein, dass ich  beim Mainboardeinbau alles richtig gemacht hab? Piepst da irgendwas oder so? Oder wenn ich was  beim Mainboardeinbau falsch gemacht hab, bleibt dann der Bildschirm schwarz?

So, ist wieder ein Schub voll Fragen! Hoffe ihr könnt mir alle beantworten


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2004)

Renngugug am 30.06.2004 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!
> Ich baue also das neue Mainboard ein und dann installiere ich praktisch die neuesten Treiber und es geht! Eine Neuinstallation Windows ist zwar nicht erforderlich aber Vorteilhaft! Richtig?


 nein, du wechselst ja den chipsatz, das ist eine SO große umstellung, dass es pures glück wäre, wenn du OHNE neuinstallation von windows ein sauber laufendes system hättest... zudem isses eh nie verkehrt, mal neu zu installieren. wenn du zB 2 jahre nichts gemacht hast, dann is da eh schon einiges im argen, da würde ich auch ohne neues board mal ne frische installation machen.



> Nur das mit den Bohrungen und den Abstandshaltern kapier ich nicht. Muss ich gleich ein Loch reinbohren wenn ich das Board krieg oder was    ?
> Und was ist mit den Abstandshalter?


 wenn du von oben auf das board schaust, dann siehst du borhlöcher/schrauben. da ist das board mit dem gehäuse verbunden. da aber das board nicht flach auf dem gehäuse draufliegen darf kommen unter die bohrlcher noch abstandhalter, damit das board nicht das gehäuse berühren kann. die abstandhalter wiederum stecken in löchern drin, die im gehäuse sind. sind meistens so messingfarbende mehrfkant-schrauben ohne kopf, aber dafür mit einem gewinde innen. nachdem du das alte board ausgebaut hast: entferne erstmal alle abstandhalter halte das neue board vorsichtig in die position, die es später haben wird. durch die bohrlöcher hindruch kannst du nun sehen, welches die passenden lächer des gehäuses sind. DA, nun NUR da, kommen die abstandhalter rein. dann das board vorsichtig da drauflegen und die schrauben an den bohrlöchern festmachen.

selber bohren muss man nicht! 




> Muss man nach dem Einbau des Boards beim ersten Start das BIOS zwingend aufrufen, um Settings zu verändern oder kann man zuvor gemütlich ein Game zocken und dann die Einstellungen vornehmen?


 man kann, aber es ist besser, wenn man gleich die einstellungen macht, aber NUR standard, also nicht sofort zB RAM-timing schärfer einstellen oder FSb erhöhen...



> Es muss auch nur die linke Gehäusewand abmontiert werden um das neue Mainboard einzusetzen, oder?


 ja, aber falls du noch festplatten usw. enbauen musst, dann auch die rechte (von vorn gesehen).



> Wie kann ich überzeugt sein, dass ich  beim Mainboardeinbau alles richtig gemacht hab? Piepst da irgendwas oder so? Oder wenn ich was  beim Mainboardeinbau falsch gemacht hab, bleibt dann der Bildschirm schwarz?


 auch wenn der boardeinbau an sich fehlerfrei war kann so was vorkommen, es kann auch an was anderem liegen, zB RAM, grafikkarte netzteil...


----------



## Freaky22 (30. Juni 2004)

Was du auch dringend tun solltest ist erstmal das Handbuch des Boards durchlesen bevor du etwas machst. Denn da steht auch meist alles drin was zum einbau nötig ist und wie und wo das alles gemacht wird 

Zum multi ja das Board schaltet den multi frei sofern die cpu noch vor der 43. woche des letzten jahres gefertigt wurde kannst du dann den multi ändern. wenn dein prozessor aber neuer ist z.b. in diesem jahr gekauft ist der gelockt und das heisst dass das board den auch nicht freischalten kann.
Dann musst du nen athlon xp mobile nehmen damit du überhaupt noch den Multi verändenr kannst.


----------



## Burgundy (30. Juni 2004)

Freaky22 am 30.06.2004 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du auch dringend tun solltest ist erstmal das Handbuch des Boards durchlesen bevor du etwas machst. Denn da steht auch meist alles drin was zum einbau nötig ist und wie und wo das alles gemacht wird
> 
> Zum multi ja das Board schaltet den multi frei sofern die cpu noch vor der 43. woche des letzten jahres gefertigt wurde kannst du dann den multi ändern. wenn dein prozessor aber neuer ist z.b. in diesem jahr gekauft ist der gelockt und das heisst dass das board den auch nicht freischalten kann.
> Dann musst du nen athlon xp mobile nehmen damit du überhaupt noch den Multi verändenr kannst.




Noch eins zum OS.Falls du XP hast,mußt es nicht unbedingt komplett neuinstallieren.Du kannst auch nur die Reperaturfunktion nutzen.Dafür stellst du im Bios,unter "First Boot Device" CD ein,und bootest dann von der XP CD.


----------



## Renngugug (4. Juli 2004)

Ich will mir  ja das ABIT NF7 holen, doch da gibts doch wieder verschiedene, oder?
Hier ist nochmal die Seite: http://www.geizhals.at/de...
Dann klickt auf den allerersten= http://shop.norskit.de/cg... und dann auf das gelbe I also Info, dann geht ein Fenster auf.
Als Chipsatz wird folgendes angegeben: Chipsatz: NVIDIA nForce2 SPP chipset with MCP
Was bedeutet diese Chipsatzbezeichnung? Ich will doch das Board mit dem NForce 2 Ultra 400 Chipsatz und das ist doch ein ganz anderer als dieser eben genannte, oder irre ich mich da?
Hier noch ein Beispiel: http://shop.vv-computer.d... 
Hier stehts allerdings richtig da aber bei der Angabe unten steht max. Frontsidebus (Mhz): 333. Was heisst jetzt das wieder? Und das North-/Southbridge: NVIDIA nForce2 SPP / MCP?
Das Nächste: http://shop.nordpc.com/sc...
Hier steht allerdings nichts von einem NForce 2 400 Ultra Chipsatz, sondern nur was von einem ABIT NF7 V2.0 nForce2 Socket A
Da fehlt doch noch das Ultra und das 400! Und was bedeutet immer Rev. 2?
Hier wird auch Hardwaaremonitoring erwähnt. Was ist das schon wieder?

So nun das letzte: hier: http://www.kmelektronik.d... 
Hier steht bei Chpsatz nur NForce 2 und bei Festplattencontroller Ultra!

Das wärs jetzt mal. Ich hoffe ihr könnt die Fragen alle beantworten!!
Handelt es sich hierbei um verschiedene Boards oder die Gleichen?

Mfg Renngugug


----------



## MikeA (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Habe selber eine Frage zum Mainboard- resp. Prozessoreinbau. Nach ca. 4 Jahren nur mit Laptop und ca. 7 Jahre ohne Workstation  , bau ich erstmals selber einen PC zusammen. Nun ergibt sich schon beim Prozessoreinbau ein Problem:

Ist es normal, dass man die Sockelabdeckung richtig reindrücken muss? Gehen da nicht die Sockelkontakte auf dem Board kaputt?   
Irgendwie scheint mir, dass der Chip zu gross ist, das sollte doch einfach gehen (es ist definitiv ein zum Board kompatibler Chip!).


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2004)

MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Habe selber eine Frage zum Mainboard- resp. Prozessoreinbau. Nach ca. 4 Jahren nur mit Laptop und ca. 7 Jahre ohne Workstation  , bau ich erstmals selber einen PC zusammen. Nun ergibt sich schon beim Prozessoreinbau ein Problem:
> 
> ...



ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du mit sockelabdeckung meinst... was für ne CPU isses denn, was für ein board? zB bei nem XP (sockelA) musst du erst so nen kleinen hebel am sockel umlegen, dann kann man die CPU ganz einfach reinlegen, dann hebel wieder zu, die CPU wird arretiert. die CPU kann man nur auf eine art und weise reintun, da an einer ecke des sockeln die löcher fehlen, an einer ecke der CPU fehlen die metallfüßchen, nur wenn man die CPU korrekt einsetzt passt das dann also.


----------



## MikeA (22. Oktober 2004)

Herbboy am 22.10.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Board: Asus P5GD2 Premium, i915P. Der Chipeinbau geht genauso, wie du beschrieben hast. Nur: Wenn der Chip drin ist (geht, wie du sagst, nur in eine Richtung), und ich die Sockelabdeckung schliessen will, geht das nur bis so ca 5°. Diese muss ich dann mit dem Hebel richtig reinzwängen, wobei ich Angst habe, irgendwas abzuzwängen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2004)

MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 22.10.2004 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 also, beim meinem XP musste ich schon etwas fester drücken. ich sag mal: so als ob du ne colaflasche aufmachen willst...


----------



## MikeA (22. Oktober 2004)

Herbboy am 22.10.2004 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petflasche, Büchse oder mit Kronkorkverschluss?   
Dann drück ich mal ein bisschen fester, und hoff, dass alles ganz bleibt.
thx


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2004)

MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Petflasche, Büchse oder mit Kronkorkverschluss?
> Dann drück ich mal ein bisschen fester, und hoff, dass alles ganz bleibt.
> thx


 es gibt halt so nen punkt, denn du überwinden musst. so ähnlich wie bei diesen einmachglas-verschlüssen, falls du die kennst.


aber wie gesagt: ich red von sockelA


----------



## Freaky22 (22. Oktober 2004)

Herbboy am 22.10.2004 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeA am 22.10.2004 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.de.tomshardware.com/praxis/20041014/index.html guck dir das mal an und lads dir runter glaub da sollten alle fragen drinstehn


----------

